# $4200 for a plow installed on a TJ? 5" Suspension & 1" Body on 35's.



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I stopped by my local plow dealer (he has Meyer & Western). The dealer pretty much told me he couldnt help me because of the lift (5" RE Long arm lift, 1" body lift, on 35" MTR's).

I have a 2011 Kawi Brute force with a 4' plow that i used this year. My driveway is pretty long & i was quoted $150 / 3" of snow. So on those crazy years we get 30" of snow, they would want $1500 dollars (they being my gardener). 

I think I want some sort of backup plow beyond my quad. I might even have the jeep as a primary plow vehicle. 

Anyway, is 4200 reasonable for a 'custom' plow? Ortiz welding in NY is the company who makes their own plows around here. They have a very good reputation.

They suggested a 7' plow, but it might be easier for me to get in & out of the garage with a 6' or 6'5" plow?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RichTJ99;1637860 said:


> Anyway, is 4200 reasonable for a 'custom' plow?
> 
> Very
> 
> ...


Why are you question the advice of some one with a "very good reputation?"

I agree with them.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, I meant the pricing more than the size of the plow. Is 4200 a reasonable price?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RichTJ99;1637862 said:


> Sorry, I meant the pricing more than the size of the plow. Is 4200 a reasonable price?


If it includes power angle,lights, installation and a warranty it's very reasonable.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

It does include up, down, left right controls with a controller, it includes installation, i have a color choice or red or gray(galvanized).

I didnt ask about a warranty, but i am not exactly sure what gets warrantied normally due to the nature of what a plow does.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

All should have some type of warranty


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It covers the whole setup minus abuse.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Reasonable price .... If it comes with a 2 year warranty on the pump


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

RichTJ99;1637860 said:


> Anyway, is 4200 reasonable for a 'custom' plow? Ortiz welding in NY is the company who makes their own plows around here. They have a very good reputation.
> 
> They suggested a 7' plow, but it might be easier for me to get in & out of the garage with a 6' or 6'5" plow?


The meyer/western "small" units for a vehicle that size are probably usually a bit less than that, but since you need a custom setup, I'd say it is reasonable.

With your extra big wheels, you definitely don't want to go less than a 7' plow. My backup plow is a 91 heep that came with 31 inch wheels. My 6.5' plow *does not* clear the tires.

Also, with that big of wheels, you are at a serious disadvantage. Your light vehicle will be exerting very low pressure (psi) on the ground, which will lead to poor traction. Consider a set of STOCK SIZE WHEELS for the winter time and plowing. You'll get way better traction, and actually be able to drop down to a 6.5' plow, which means you'll be pushing less snow at a time. Tire chains, fold your back seat forward, and load the back seat up with something very heavy, like as many sand bags as you can physically fit. Weight = traction.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Geez.... $150/3" of snow sounds pretty steep. Some long driveways can take less time than ones half their length due to how they are setup. 

The price sounds fair considering the "custom" application. Search around the net for new plow prices... they are insane IMO. My plastic/stamped steel Western Suburbanite plow is nearly $4K, lol. I got mine like new used for $1K. 

The "A" frame of the plow should be level with the ground, if not when you angle the plow one side will lift up. Perhaps look at used plows and have welding shop modify it for your lifted Jeep. I modded my plow mount which was originally for a TJ to fit on my XJ Cherokee (no suburbanite mount was made for my XJ). 

So this welding shop actually makes their own plows, or modifies plows? Plowing with a Jeep will be much nicer compared to a quad. Go with a 7' plow, I have a 6.5' on a XJ Cherokee (stock tires about same with as your TJ), the 6.5' I have is a bit small.

-John


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

plow price sounds fair for a brand new, custom built plow - and ortiz does make nice stuff.

however, $150 for every 3" is a ton of money - i say this without knowing the length of or seeing your driveway, but that sounds crazy to me. if that is in fact the going rate, then the plow investment makes sense. but i'd get a few other quotes and it may be more cost effective to just hire someone to plow - assuming you really don't want to plow yourself...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

UMMm have you changed your gear ratios with the 35" tires? You could get 28" tires to plow with that would lower the jeep. I have 33" tires for the summer and 30" to plow with. I also have 4.56 gears. So I do most of my plowing in high range. if you didnt change your gears you will HAVE to plow in low range.


----------

